# demon tools & SPTD problem



## nishant_nms (Jun 16, 2006)

I am facing a proble with Deamon tools. I am using XP x64 edition and Daemon tools v4.03 for x64. Till yesterday it was working properly. But from today it asks for SPTD. I tried to uninstall it but i was not able to do so however, it was not in add/remove program. I am not able to install it again. I tried to install SPTD but was not able to do so. Now I am not abel to use Alcohol because it also uses SPTD. Plz help.


----------



## nishant_nms (Jun 16, 2006)

somebody plz help yaar it is causing me huge trouble


----------



## yrana2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's what i got. Try these steps:

1. Delete SPTD.SYS from the *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers* folder.

2. Reboot(Do not omit this step)

3. Delete *SPTD9885.SYS* or the driver with similar name from 
*C:\Windows\System32\Drivers *( no.s exceeding SPTD in the file may differ. Delete any similar .sys file)

4. Using Regedit, Go to 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SPTD. *

5. Right-click the key and choose *Permissions*

6. Change the rights for Adminitrator group to *Full access*.

7. Now delete the SPTD key and also this key:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD. *

Reboot and try to reinstall the Daemon Software directly. 

*Savvy*


----------



## nishant_nms (Jun 17, 2006)

Tried yrana process but it didn't worked. I must make few things clear that whenever I run the setup it tries to install SPTD an then asks to reboot then again it ask to installs. The problem is that SPTD doesn't gets installed. The file SPTD.SYS gets copied and the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\SPTD gets created. But it(SPTD) still not works. In system information(assesories menu) shows SPTD driver but as stoped.


----------



## kvgopaly2k (Jun 20, 2006)

have you tried starting the service from there??? (Start-->Run-->services.msc)

What message do you get??


----------

